# World Cup Qualifiers Football Betting Predictions



## alessandro (Jun 6, 2013)

*WORLD CUP 2014 EUROPE QUALIFIERS JUNE 7 2013*

*Armenia vs Malta*

Asian Handicap
Pick - Armenia -1.75
SBOBET Odds - 2.04
Stakes - 5/10

*Betting Statistic*

*Armenia*

Performance - L-D-W-L-L-W-L  Winning Chance: 36%
Last Matches - L-D-W-L-L-W
Last home matches -L-W-L-L-W-W
Last away matches - D-L-W-L-W-L

*Malta*

Performance - L-L-D-W-L-L-L Winning Chance: 21%
Last matches - L-L-D-W-L-L
Last home matches - L-D-L-W-L-D
Last away matches - L-W-L-L-W-W

*Last Meetings 1 - 0*

--------

*Azerbaijan vs Luxembourg*

Asian Handicap
Pick - Azerbaijan  -1.00
SBOBET Odds - 1.95
Stakes - 5/10

*Betting Statistic*

*Azerbaijan*

Performance - L-D-W-D-D-L-L Winning Chance: 36%
Last Matches - L-D-W-D-D-L
Last home matches - L-W-D-D-W-D
Last away matches - D-D-L-L-L-L

*Luxembourg*

Performance - L-D-D-L-L-L-D Winning Chance: 21%
Last matches - L-D-D-L-L-L
Last home matches - L-D-D-L-L-L
Last away matches - L-D-L-L-L-L

*Last Meetings 0 - 0*

--------

*Finland vs Belarus*

Asian Handicap
Pick - Belarus 0.00 
SBOBET Odds - 2.26
Stakes - 5/10

*Betting Statistic*

*Finland*

Performance - W-D-L-L-W-D-W Winning Chance: 57%
Last Matches - W-D-L-L-W-D
Last home matches - D-L-L-W-L-L
Last away matches - W-D-L-L-W-W

*Belarus*

Performance - W-W-L-D-W-W-L Winning Chance: 64%
Last matches - W-W-L-D-W-W
Last home matches - D-W-L-D-D-L
Last away matches - W-W-L-W-L-L

*Last Meetings 1 - 1*

----------

Starting Bankroll - €100
Total Stakes - €15
Total winnings -
Money Back - 
Losses - 
Remaining Bankroll - €85

*Over All Prediction Stats*

Correct -
Wrong - 
Money Back -


----------



## alessandro (Jun 6, 2013)

*WORLD CUP 2014 EUROPE QUALIFIERS JUNE 8 2013*

*Latvia vs Bosnia-Herzegovina*

Asian Handicap
Pick - Bosnia-Herzegovina -1.00
SBOBET Odds - 2.13
Stakes - 5/10

*Betting Statistic*

*Latvia*

Performance - D-L-D-L-W-L-L Winning Chance: 29%
Last Matches - D-L-D-L-W-L
Last home matches - W-L-W-W-D-L
Last away matches - D-L-D-L-L-L

*Bosnia-Herzegovina*

Performance - W-W-W-W-D-W-W Winning Chance: 93%
Last matches - W-W-W-W-D-W
Last home matches - W-W-W-L-D-W
Last away matches - W-W-D-W-W-L

*Last Meetings 1 - 4*

--------

*Lithuania vs Greece*

Asian Handicap
Pick - Greece -0.75
SBOBET Odds - 2.07
Stakes - 5/10

*Betting Statistic*

*Lithuania*

Performance - L-D-L-L-W-L-D Winning Chance: 29%
Last Matches - L-D-L-L-W-L
Last home matches - D-D-L-D-W
Last away matches - L-D-L-L-W-L

*Greece*

Performance - L-D-W-W-D-W-W Winning Chance: 71%
Last matches - L-D-W-W-D-W
Last home matches - D-D-W-W-L-W
Last away matches - L-W-W-W-W-L

*Last Meetings 0 - 2*

-------

*Crotia vs Scotland*

Asian Handicap
Pick - Crotia -1.50
SBOBET Odds - 2.13
Stakes - 5/10

*Betting Statistic*

*Crotia*

Performance - W-W-W-W-W-D-W Winning Chance: 93%
Last Matches - W-W-W-W-W-D
Last home matches - W-W-W-W-L-L
Last away matches - W-W-D-D-W-D

*Scotland*

Performance - L-L-W-W-L-L-D Winning Chance: 36%
Last matches - L-L-W-W-L-L
Last home matches - L-W-D-D-W-W
Last away matches - L-W-L-L-L-D

*Last Meetings 1 - 1*

--------

*Moldova vs Poland*

Asian Handicap
Pick - Poland -1.50
SBOBET Odds - 2.36
Stakes - 5/10

*Betting Statistic*

*Moldova*

Performance - L-L-L-W-D-L-L Winning Chance: 21%
Last Matches - L-L-L-W-D-L
Last home matches - L-L-D-L-D-W
Last away matches - L-W-L-D-L-L

*Poland*

Performance - W-W-L-L-W-L-D Winning Chance: 50%
Last matches - W-W-L-L-W-L
Last home matches - W-W-L-W-L-D
Last away matches - L-D-L-L-D

*Last Meetings 0 - 2*

--------

*Montenegro vs Ukraine*

Asian Handicap
Pick - Montenegro -0.25
SBOBET Odds - 2.07
Stakes - 5/10

*Betting Statistic*

*Montenegro*

Performance - D-W-W-W-W-D-W Winning Chance: 86%
Last Matches - D-W-W-W-W-D
Last home matches - D-W-D-W-W-L
Last away matches - W-W-W-D-L-L

*Ukraine*

Performance - D-W-W-W-W-L-D Winning Chance: 71%
Last matches - D-W-W-W-W-L
Last home matches - D-W-L-D-L-W
Last away matches - W-W-W-D-D-L

*Last Meetings 1 - 0*

--------

*Albania vs Norway*

Asian Handicap
Pick - Norway -0.25
SBOBET Odds - 2.05
Stakes - 5/10

*Betting Statistic*

*Albania*

Performance - W-W-L-D-W-L-L Winning Chance: 50%
Last Matches - W-W-L-D-W-L
Last home matches - W-L-D-W-L-W
Last away matches - W-L-L-D-L-L

*Norway*

Performance - L-L-D-W-W-W-D Winning Chance: 57%
Last matches - L-L-D-W-W-W
Last home matches - L-L-W-L-D-L
Last away matches - D-W-W-W-D-L

*Last Meetings 1 - 0*

--------

Starting Bankroll - €100
Total Stakes - €30
Total winnings -
Money Back - 
Losses - 
Remaining Bankroll - €55

Over All Prediction Stats

Correct 
Wrong  
Money Back


----------



## alessandro (Jun 6, 2013)

*WORLD CUP 2014 EUROPE QUALIFIERS JUNE 8 2013*

*Belgium vs Serbia*

Asian Handicap
Pick - Belgium -0.75
SBOBET Odds - 1.75
Stakes - 5/10

*Betting Statistic*

*Belgium*

Performance - W-W-W-W-L-W-W Winning Chance: 86%
Last Matches - W-W-W-W-L-W
Last home matches - W-W-W-D-W-D
Last away matches - W-W-L-W-W-L

*Serbia*

Performance - W-L-W-W-L-L-W  Winning Chance: 57%
Last matches - W-L-W-W-L-L
Last home matches - W-L-W-D-W-D
Last away matches - L-W-W-L-D-L

*Last Meetings 3 - 0*

-------

*Czech Republic vs Italy*

Asian Handicap
Pick - Italy -0.50
SBOBET Odds - 2.13
Stakes - 5/10

*Betting Statistic*

*Czech Republic*

Performance - W-L-W-W-D-W-L Winning Chance: 64%
Last Matches - W-L-W-W-D-W
Last home matches - L-W-D-W-L-L
Last away matches - W-W-D-D-W-L

*Italy*

Performance - W-W-D-D-L-W-W Winning Chance: 71%
Last matches - W-W-D-D-L-W
Last home matches - W-L-W-W-W-D
Last away matches - W-D-D-W-D-L

*Last Meetings 0 - 2*

-------

*Republic of Ireland vs Faroe Islands*

Asian Handicap
Pick - Faroe Islands +2.50
SBOBET Odds - 2.19
Stakes - 5/10

*Betting Statistic*

*Republic of Ireland*

Performance - W-D-D-D-W-L-W 64%
Last Matches - W-D-D-D-W-L
Last home matches - W-D-W-L-L-W
Last away matches - D-D-W-W-D-L

*Faroe Islands*

Performance - L-L-L-L-L-D-L 7%
Last matches - L-L-L-L-L-D
Last home matches - L-L-L-W
Last away matches - L-L-L-D-L-L

*Last Meetings 4 - 1*

-------

*Austria vs Sweden*

Asian Handicap
Pick - Sweden +0.25
SBOBET Odds - 1.72
Stakes - 5/10

*Betting Statistic*

*Austria*

Performance - D-W-L-L-W-D-L Winning Chance: 43%
Last Matches - D-W-L-L-W-D
Last home matches - W-L-W-L-W-D
Last away matches - D-L-D-L-D-W

*Sweden*

Performance - W-D-D-L-W-W-D Winning Chance: 64%
Last matches - W-D-D-L-W-W
Last home matches - W-D-L-W-W-W
Last away matches - D-D-W-L-W-W

*Last Meetings 0 - 2*

------

*Iceland vs Slovenia*

Asian Handicap
Pick - Iceland -0.25
SBOBET Odds - 2.20
Stakes - 5/10

*Betting Statistic*

*Iceland*

Performance - W-L-W-L-W-L-W Winning Chance: 57%
Last Matches - W-L-W-L-W-L
Last home matches - L-L-W-W-W
Last away matches - W-W-W-L-L-L

*Slovenia*

Performance - W-L-L-L-L-W-L Winning Chance: 29%
Last matches - W-L-L-L-L-W
Last home matches - L-L-W-L-W-D
Last away matches - W-L-L-L-D-L

*Last Meetings 2 - 1*

-------

*Portugal vs Russia*

Asian Handicap
Pick - Russia +0.25
SBOBET Odds - 2.44
Stakes - 5/10

*Betting Statistic*

*Portugal*

Performance - W-D-L-D-D-L-W Winning Chance: 50%
Last Matches - W-D-L-D-D-L
Last home matches - L-D-W-W-L-W
Last away matches - W-D-D-L-W-W

*Russia*

Performance - D-W-D-W-W-W-W Winning Chance: 86%
Last matches - D-W-D-W-W-W
Last home matches - D-W-W-W-D-W
Last away matches - D-W-W-L-D-W

*Last Meetings 0 - 1*

-------

Starting Bankroll - €100
Total Stakes - €35
Total winnings -
Money Back - 
Losses - 
Remaining Bankroll - €20

Over All Prediction Stats

Correct 
Wrong  
Money Back


----------



## alessandro (Jun 7, 2013)

alessandro said:
			
		

> *WORLD CUP 2014 EUROPE QUALIFIERS JUNE 7 2013*
> 
> *Armenia vs Malta*
> 
> ...



Armenia vs Malta 0 - 1
Azerbaijan vs Luxembourg 1 - 1
Finland vs Belarus 1 - 0

Starting Bankroll - 100
Total Stakes - 15
Total winnings - 0
Money Back - 0
Losses - 15
Remaining Bankroll - 85

Over All Prediction Stats

Correct - 0
Wrong - 3 
Money Back 0


----------



## alessandro (Jun 7, 2013)

*WORLD CUP 2014 AFRICA QUALIFIERS JUNE 9 2013*

*Zimbabwe vs Egypt*

Asian Handicap
Home - +0.50
Away - -0.50
Pick - Egypt -0.50
*SBOBET Odds* - 2.07
Stakes - 5/10

*Betting Statistic*

*Zimbabwe*

Performance - (L-D-L-W-L-L-D)  Winning Chance: 29%
Last Matches - L-D-L-W
Last home matches - L-W
Last away matches - L-D

*Egypt*

Performance - (D-W-L-L-L-W-D)  Winning Chance: 43%
Last matches - D-W-L-L-L-W
Last home matches - D-W-W-W-W-W
Last away matches - L-L-L-W-D-W

*Last Meetings 1 - 2*

------------------

*Benin vs Algeria*

Asian Handicap
Home - 0.00
Away - 0.00
Pick - Algeria 
*SBOBET Odds* - 1.85
Stakes - 5/10

*Betting Statistic*

*Benin*

Performance - (L-D-W-L-L-D-W)  Winning Chance: 43%
Last Matches - L-D-W
Last home matches - W
Last away matches - L-D

*Algeria*

Performance - (W-W-D-L-L-D-L)  Winning Chance: 43%
Last matches - W-W-D-L-L-D
Last home matches - W-W-D-L-L-W
Last away matches - L-D-L

*Last Meetings 1 - 3*

-------------------

*Niger vs Burkina Faso*

Asian Handicap
Home - 0.00
Away - 0.00
Pick - Burkina Faso
*SBOBET Odds* - 1.86
Stakes - 5/10

*Betting Statistic*

*Niger*

Performance - (L-L-D-L-L-L-W)  Winning Chance: 21%
Last Matches - L-L-D-L-L-L
Last home matches - L-D-W-L-L
Last away matches - L-L-L-L-L

*Burkina Faso*

Performance - (L-W-L-W-W-D-W)  Winning Chance: 64%
Last matches - L-W-L-W-W-D
Last home matches - W-W-W-D-W-D
Last away matches - L-L-D-W-L-L

*Last Meetings 0 - 4*

--------------------

Starting Bankroll - 100
Total Stakes - 13
Total winnings - 0
Money Back - 0
Losses - 15
Remaining Bankroll - 7

Over All Prediction Stats

Correct - 0
Wrong - 3
Money Back - 0


----------



## alessandro (Jun 8, 2013)

*WORLD CUP 2014 EUROPE QUALIFIERS JUNE 8 2013 UPDATE*

Latvia vs Bosnia-Herzegovina 0 - 5 Win
Pick:Bosnia-Herzegovina -1.00

Lithuania vs Greece 0 - 1 Lose
Pick:Greece -0.75

Crotia vs Scotland 0 - 1 Lose
Pick:Crotia -1.50

Moldova vs Poland 1 - 1 Lose 
Pickoland -1.50

Montenegro vs Ukraine 0 - 4 Lose
Pick:Montenegro -0.25

Albania vs Norway 1 - 1 Lose
Pick:Norway -0.25

Belgium vs Serbia 2 - 1 Lose
Pick:Belgium -0.75

Czech Republic vs Italy 0 - 0 Lose
Pick:Italy -0.50

Republic of Ireland vs Faroe Islands 3 - 0 Win
Pick:Faroe Islands +2.50

Austria vs Sweden 2 - 1 Lose
Pick:Sweden +0.25

Iceland vs Slovenia 2 - 4 Lose
Pick:Iceland -0.25

Portugal vs Russia 1 - 0 Lose
Pick:Russia +0.25

Starting Bankroll - 100
Total Stakes - 75
Total winnings - 10
Money Back - 0
Losses - 15
Remaining Bankroll - 27

*Over All Prediction Stats*

Correct - 2
Wrong - 13
Money Back - 0


----------



## alessandro (Jun 10, 2013)

*WORLD CUP 2014 AFRICA QUALIFIERS JUNE 9 2013 UPDATE*

Zimbabwe vs Egypt: 2 - 4 Win
Pick - Egypt -0.50
SBOBET Odds - 2.07

Benin vs Algeria: 1- 3 Win 
Pick - Algeria 0.00
SBOBET Odds - 1.85

Niger vs Burkina Faso: 0 - 1
Pick - Burkina Faso 0.00
SBOBET Odds - 1.86

Starting Bankroll - 100
Total Stakes - 77
Total winnings - 23
Money Back - 0
Losses - 60
Remaining Bankroll - 40

*Over All Prediction Stats*

Correct - 5
Wrong - 13
Money Back - 0


----------



## alessandro (Jun 10, 2013)

Starting from now i changing my betting strategy. I change my Starting Bankroll for 500 and i bet 5 games Daily. each game i bet minimum 10 out of 5 games total of 50 spent daily. i will try to hold this starting bankroll for 10 days. let see what will happen to the nexts chapters of my betting life.


----------



## A_Skywalker (Jun 10, 2013)

Good luck


----------



## alessandro (Jun 11, 2013)

*WORLD CUP 2014 CONCACAF QUALIFIERS JUNE 12 2013*

*Mexico vs Costa Rica*

Asian Handicap
Home - -1.25
Away - +1.25
Pick - Costa Rica 
*SBOBET Odds* - 2.03
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Mexico*

Performance - D-W-D-D-D-D-D Winning Chance 57%
Last Matches - D-W-D-D-D-D
Last home matches - D-D-D-D-W-W
Last away matches - D-W-D-D-W-W

*Costa Rica*

Performance - W-W-W-L-D-W-W Winning Chance 79%
Last matches - W-W-W-L-D-W
Last home matches - W-W-W-D-W-W
Last away matches - W-L-D-W-D-W

*Sept.12 2012 Last Meetings 1 - 0*

-----

*Honduras vs Jamaica*

Asian Handicap
Home - -0.75
Away - +0.75
Pick - Jamaica
*SBOBET Odds* - 2.13
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Honduras*

Performance - L-L-L-D-W-L-W Winning Chance 63%
Last Matches - L-L-L-D-W-L
Last home matches - L-D-W-L-W-D
Last away matches - L-L-D-D-W-D

*Jamaica*

Performance - L-L-L-D-D-L-D Winning Chance 21%
Last matches - L-L-L-D-D-L
Last home matches - L-L-D-L-D-L
Last away matches - L-D-L-L-W-D

*Oct.12 2011 Last Meetings 2 - 1*

-----

*USA vs Panama*

Asian Handicap
Home - -1.00
Away - +1.00
Pick - Panama
*SBOBET Odds* - 2.13
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*USA*

Performance - W-W-L-D-W-L-D Winning Chance 57%
Last Matches - W-W-L-D-W-L
Last home matches - W-L-W-D-W-W
Last away matches - W-D-L-D-W-L

*Panama*

Performance - D-L-W-D-D-W-D Winning Chance 57%
Last matches - D-L-W-D-D-W
Last home matches - D-L-W-D-D-L
Last away matches - D-W-D-D-L-L

*Jan.26 2012 Last Meetings 1 - 0*

-----

*WORLD CUP 2014 SOUTH AMERICA QUALIFIERS JUNE 12 2013*

*Colombia vs Peru*

Asian Handicap
Home - -1.00
Away - +1.00
Pick - Peru 
*SBOBET Odds* - 2.31
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Colombia*

Performance - D-L-W-W-D-W-W Winning Chance 71%
Last Matches - D-L-W-W-D-W
Last home matches - W-W-W-W-L-D
Last away matches - D-L-W-D-W-L

*Peru*

Performance - W-W-D-W-W-D-L Winning Chance 71%
Last matches - W-W-D-W-W-D
Last home matches - W-D-W-D-W-L
Last away matches - W-W-D-L-D-W

*June 4 2012 Last Meetings 1 - 0*

-----

*Ecuador vs Argentina*

Asian Handicap
Home - 0.00
Away - 0.00
Pick - Argentina
*SBOBET Odds* - 2.17
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Ecuador*

Performance - L-L-W-W-W-D-W Winning Chance 64%
Last Matches - L-L-W-W-W-D
Last home matches - W-W-W-W-W-W
Last away matches - L-L-W-D-D-L

*Argentina*

Performance - D-D-W-W-L-D-W Winning Chance 64%
Last matches - D-D-W-W-L-D
Last home matches - D-W-L-W-W-W
Last away matches - D-W-D-W-L-D

*June 3 2012 Last Meetings 0 - 4*

-----

Starting Bankroll - 500
Total Stakes - 50
Total winnings - 
Money Back - 
Losses - 
Remaining Bankroll - 450

*Over All Prediction Stats*

Correct - 
Wrong - 
Money Back -


----------



## alessandro (Jun 12, 2013)

*WORLD CUP 2014 CONCACAF QUALIFIERS JUNE 12 2013 UPDATE*

*Mexico vs Costa Rica* Score: 0 - 0 WIN
Pick: Costa Rica
Asian Handicap: +1.25
SBOBET Odds: 2.03

*Honduras vs Jamaica* Score: 2 - 0 LOSE
Pick: Jamaica
Asian Handicap: +0.75
SBOBET Odds: 2.13

*USA vs Panama* Score: 2 - 0 DRAW
Pick: Panama
Asian Handicap: +1.00
SBOBET Odds: 2.13

*WORLD CUP 2014 SOUTH AMERICA QUALIFIERS JUNE 12 2013 UPDATE*

*Colombia vs Peru* Score: 2 - 0 DRAW
Pick: Peru
Asian Handicap: +1.00
SBOBET Odds: 2.31

*Ecuador vs Argentina* Score: 1 - 1 DRAW
Pick: Argentina
Asian Handicap: 0.00
SBOBET Odds: 2.17

----------------------

Starting Bankroll - 500
Total Stakes - 50
Total winnings - 10.3
Money Back - 30
Losses - 10
Remaining Bankroll - 500.3

*Over All Prediction Stats*

Correct - 1
Wrong - 1
Money Back - 3


----------



## alessandro (Jun 14, 2013)

*WORLD CUP 2014 AFRICA QUALIFIERS JUNE 15 2013*

*Botswana vs Central African Republic*

Asian Handicap
Home - -0.25
Away - +0.25
Pick - Central African Republic
*SBOBET Odds* - 1.79
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Botswana*

Performance - L-D-L-D-L-L-L
Last Matches - L-D-L-D-L-L
Last home matches - L-D-L-L
Last away matches - D-L-L-L

*Central African Republic*

Performance - L-L-L-W-L
Last matches - L-L-L-W-L
Last home matches - L-W
Last away matches - L-L-L

*June 2 2012 Last Meetings 0 - 2*

------------

*Uganda vs Angola*

Asian Handicap
Home - -0.25
Away - +0.25
Pick - Angola
*SBOBET Odds* - 2.01 
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Uganda*

Performance - W-L-L-D-D-W-L
Last Matches - W-L-L-D-D-W
Last home matches - W-D
Last away matches - L-L-D-W

*Angola*

Performance - D-D-L-L-D-D-D
Last matches - D-D-L-L-D-D
Last home matches - D-D-D-D-D
Last away matches - D-L-L-D-L-D

*June 3 2012 Last Meetings 1 - 1*

------------

*Zambia vs Sudan*

Asian Handicap
Home - -1.50
Away - +1.50
Pick - Sudan
*SBOBET Odds* - 1.86
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Zambia*

Performance - W-D-D-D-D-D-D
Last Matches - W-D-D-D-D-D
Last home matches - W-D-D-D-D-W
Last away matches - D-D-W-L-W-W

*Sudan*

Performance - L-L-D-L-L-W-D
Last matches - L-L-D-L-L-W
Last home matches - L-L-W-D-L
Last away matches - L-D-L-L

*June 2 2012 Last Meetings 3 - 0*

------------

*Congo vs Burkina Faso*

Asian Handicap
Home - 0.00
Away - 0.00
Pick - Burkina Faso
*SBOBET Odds* - 2.02
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Congo*

Performance - D-W-D-W-D-D-W
Last Matches - D-W-D-W-D-D
Last home matches - W-W-D
Last away matches - D-D-D-W

*Burkina Faso*

Performance - W-L-W-L-W-W-D
Last matches - W-L-W-L-W-W
Last home matches - W-W-W-D-W-D
Last away matches - W-L-L-D-W-L

*June 2 2012 Last Meetings 0 - 0*

-------------

*Gabon vs Niger*

Asian Handicap
Home - -1.00
Away - +1.00
Pick - Niger
*SBOBET Odds* - 2.23
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Gabon*

Performance - D-L-D-D-L-W-L
Last Matches - D-L-D-D-L-W
Last home matches - D-D-D-W-L-W
Last away matches - L-L-L-L

*Niger*

Performance - L-L-L-D-L-L-L
Last matches - L-L-L-D-L-L
Last home matches - L-L-D-W-L-L
Last away matches - L-L-L-L-L

*June 3 2012 Last Meetings 0 - 3*

--------------

Starting Bankroll - 500
Total Stakes - 50
Total winnings - 
Money Back - 
Losses - 
Remaining Bankroll - 450.3

*Over All Prediction Stats*

Correct - 1
Wrong - 1
Money Back - 3


----------



## alessandro (Jun 15, 2013)

*WORLD CUP 2014 AFRICA QUALIFIERS JUNE 15 2013 UPDATE*

*Botswana vs Central African Republic* - Lose
SCORE: 3 - 2
Pick: Central African Republic
Asian Handicap: +0.25
SBOBET Odds: 1.79

*Gabon vs Niger* - Lose
SCORE: 4 - 1
Pick: Niger
Asian Handicap: +1.00
SBOBET Odds: 2.23

*Uganda vs Angola* - Lose
SCORE: 2 - 1
Pick: Angola
Asian Handicap: +0.25
SBOBET Odds: 2.01

*Zambia vs Sudan* - Win
SCORE: 1 - 1
Pick: Sudan
Asian Handicap: +1.50
SBOBET Odds: 1.86

*Congo vs Burkina Faso* - Win
SCORE: 0 - 1
Pick: Burkina Faso
Asian Handicap: 0.00
SBOBET Odds: 2.02

----------------------

Starting Bankroll - 500
Total Stakes - 50
Total winnings - 18.8
Money Back - 
Losses - 30
Remaining Bankroll - 459.1

*Over All Prediction Stats*

Correct - 3
Wrong - 4
Money Back - 3


----------



## alessandro (Jun 16, 2013)

*WORLD CUP 2014 AFRICA QUALIFIERS JUNE 16 2013*

*Tanzania vs Cote d lvoire*

Asian Handicap
Home - +1.25
Away - -1.25
Pick - Tanzania
SBOBET Odds - 1.91
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Tanzania*

Performance - L-W-W-L-L-W-L
Last Matches - L-W-W-L-L-W
Last home matches - W-W-L
Last away matches - L-L-W

*Cote d lvoire*

Performance - W-W-L-D-W-W-W
Last matches - W-W-L-D-W-W
Last home matches - W-L-W-W-W-W
Last away matches - W-D-W-D-D-L

*June 2 2012 Last Meetings 0 - 2*

-----

*Ethiopia vs South Africa*

Asian Handicap
Home - +0.50
Away - -0.50
Pick - Ethiopia
SBOBET Odds - 1.57
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Ethiopia*

Performance - W-W-L-L-D-D-W
Last Matches - W-W-L-L-D-D
Last home matches - W-L-W-W
Last away matches - W-L-D-D-D-D

*South Africa*

Performance - W-W-L-D-W-D-D
Last matches - W-W-L-D-W-D
Last home matches - W-L-W-D-D-L
Last away matches - W-D-W-L-L-D

*June 3 2012 Last Meetings 1 - 1*

-----

*Lesotho vs Ghana*

Asian Handicap
Home - +1.50
Away - -1.50
Pick - -1.50
SBOBET Odds - 1.80
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Lesotho*

Performance - L-D-D-L-D-W-L
Last Matches - L-D-D-L-D-W
Last home matches - D-D-W
Last away matches - L-L-D

*Ghana*

Performance - W-W-L-L-W-W-W
Last matches - W-W-L-L-W-W
Last home matches - W-W-W-D-W-W
Last away matches - W-L-L-W-W-D

*June 1 2012 Last Meetings 0 - 7*

-----

*Mozambique vs Egypt*

Asian Handicap
Home - +0.75
Away - -0.75
Pick - Mozambique
SBOBET Odds - 2.11
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Mozambique*

Performance - L-D-L-D-L-D-W
Last Matches - L-D-L-D-L-D
Last home matches - D-D-D-W
Last away matches - L-L-L-W

*Egypt*

Performance - W-D-W-L-L-L-W
Last matches - W-D-W-L-L-L
Last home matches - D-W-W-W-W-W
Last away matches - W-L-L-L-W-D

*June 1 2012 Last Meetings 0 - 2*

-----

*Rwanda vs Algeria*

Asian Handicap
Home - +0.75
Away - -0.75
Pick - Algeria
SBOBET Odds - 1.88
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Rwanda*

Performance - D-L-D-L-L-W-D
Last Matches - D-L-D-L-L-W
Last home matches - L-D-W
Last away matches - D-L-L-D

*Algeria*

Performance - W-W-W-D-L-L-D
Last matches - W-W-W-D-L-L
Last home matches - W-W-D-L-L-W
Last away matches - W-L-D-L

*June 2 2012 Last Meetings 0 - 4*

-----

Starting Bankroll - 500
Total Stakes - 50
Total winnings - 
Money Back - 
Losses - 
Remaining Bankroll - 409.1

*Over All Prediction Stats*

Correct - 3
Wrong - 4
Money Back - 3


----------



## alessandro (Jun 17, 2013)

*WORLD CUP 2014 AFRICA QUALIFIERS JUNE 16 2013 UPDATE*

*Tanzania vs Cote d lvoire* Lose
Score: 2 - 4 
Pick: Tanzania
Asian Handicap: +1.25
SBOBET Odds: 1.91

*Ethiopia vs South Africa* Win
Score: 2 - 1
Pick: Ethiopia
Asian Handicap: +0.50
SBOBET Odds: 1.57

*Lesotho vs Ghana* Lose
Score: 0 - 2
Pick: Lesotho
Asian Handicap: +1.50
SBOBET Odds: 1.80

*Mozambique vs Egypt* Lose
Score: 0 - 1
Pick: Mozambique
Asian Handicap: +0.75
SBOBET Odds: 2.11

*Rwanda vs Algeria* Win
Score: 0 - 1
Pick: Algeria
Asian Handicap: -0.75
SBOBET Odds: 1.88

----------------------

Starting Bankroll - 500
Total Stakes - 50
Total winnings - 14.5
Money Back - 
Losses - 30
Remaining Bankroll - 443.6

*Over All Prediction Stats*

Correct - 6
Wrong - 6
Money Back - 3


----------



## alessandro (Jun 17, 2013)

*WORLD CUP 2014 ASIA QUALIFIERS JUNE 18 2013*

*Australia vs Iraq*

Asian Handicap
Home - -1.75
Away - +1.75
Pick - Iraq
*SBOBET Odds* - 1.90
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Australia*

Performance - W-D-D-L-W-W-L
Last Matches - W-D-D-L-W-W
Last home matches - W-D-D-W-W-W
Last away matches - D-L-W-W-L-W

*Iraq*

Performance - L-L-L-W-W-L-W
Last matches - L-L-L-W-W-L
Last home matches - L-W-W-W-W-W
Last away matches - L-L-L-W-W-L

*October 16 2012 Last Meetings 2 - 1*

-----

*Korea Republic vs Iran*

Asian Handicap
Home - 0.00
Away - 0.00
Pick - Iran
*SBOBET Odds* - 2.69
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Korea Republic*

Performance - W-D-W-L-L-L-D
Last Matches - W-D-W-L-L-L
Last home matches - W-W-L-W-W-W
Last away matches - D-L-L-D-W-L

*Iran*

Performance - W-W-D-W-W-D-D
Last matches - W-W-D-W-W-D
Last home matches - W-W-W-D-D-L
Last away matches - W-D-L-D-W-L

*October 16 2012 Last Meetings 0 - 1*

-----

*Uzbekistan vs Qatar*

Asian Handicap
Home - -1.25
Away - +1.25
Pick - Qatar
*SBOBET Odds* - 2.23
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Uzbekistan*

Performance - L-W-W-L-D-D-W
Last Matches - L-W-W-L-D-D
Last home matches - W-D-D-L-W-W
Last away matches - L-W-L-D-W-W

*Qatar*

Performance - D-L-W-L-L-W-L
Last matches - D-L-W-L-L-W
Last home matches - D-L-W-W-L-L
Last away matches - L-L-L-W-D-W

*October 16 2012 Last Meetings 1 - 0*

-----

*Jordan vs Oman*

Asian Handicap
Home - +0.50
Away - -0.50
Pick - Jordan
*SBOBET Odds* - 2.16
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Jordan*

Performance - L-W-W-W-W-W-L
Last Matches - L-W-W-W-W-W
Last home matches - W-W-W-W-W-W
Last away matches - L-L-L-L-L-L

*Oman*

Performance - W-D-W-L-L-D-W
Last matches - W-D-W-L-L-D
Last home matches - W-W-L-W-L-W
Last away matches - D-L-D-W-D-L

*October 16 2012 Last Meetings 1 - 2*

-----

Starting Bankroll - 500
Total Stakes - 40
Total winnings - 
Money Back - 
Losses - 
Remaining Bankroll - 403.6

*Over All Prediction Stats*

Correct - 6
Wrong - 6
Money Back - 3


----------



## alessandro (Jun 18, 2013)

*WORLD CUP 2014 CONCACAF QUALIFIERS JUNE 19 2013*

*USA vs Honduras*

*Asian Handicap*
Home - -1.00
Away - +1.00
Pick - Honduras
*SBOBET Odds* - 1.98
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*USA*

Performance - W-W-W-L-D-W-L
Last Matches - W-W-W-L-D-W
Last home matches - W-W-L-W-D-W
Last away matches - W-D-L-D-W-L

*Honduras*

Performance - W-L-L-L-D-W-L
Last matches - W-L-L-L-D-W
Last home matches - W-L-D-W-L-W
Last away matches - L-L-D-D-W-D

*February 6 2013 Last Meetings 1 - 2*

-----

*Costa Rica vs Panama*

*Asian Handicap*
Home - -0.75
Away - +0.75
Pick - Panama
*SBOBET Odds* - 2.12 
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Costa Rica*

Performance - D-W-W-W-L-D-W
Last Matches - D-W-W-W-L-D
Last home matches - W-W-W-D-W-W
Last away matches - D-W-L-D-W-D

*Panama*

Performance - L-D-L-W-D-D-W
Last matches - L-D-L-W-D-D
Last home matches - D-L-W-D-D-L
Last away matches - L-D-W-D-D-L

*February 7 2013 Last Meetings 2 - 2*

-----
Starting Bankroll - 500
Total Stakes - 20
Total winnings - 
Money Back - 
Losses - 
Remaining Bankroll - 383.6


----------



## alessandro (Jun 19, 2013)

*WORLD CUP 2014 ASIA QUALIFIERS JUNE 18 2013 UPDATE*

*Australia vs Iraq *- Win
Score: 1 - 0
Pick: Iraq
Asian Handicap: +1.75
*SBOBET Odds:* 1.90

*Korea Republic vs Iran* - Win
Score: 0 - 1 
Pick: Iran
Asian Handicap: 0.00
*SBOBET Odds:* 2.69

*Uzbekistan vs Qatar* - Lose
Score: 5 - 1
Pick: Qatar
Asian Handicap: +1.25
*SBOBET Odds:* 2.23

*Jordan vs Oman* - Win
Score: 1 - 0
Pick: Jordan
Asian Handicap: +0.50
*SBOBET Odds:* 2.16

-----
Starting Bankroll - 500
Total Stakes - 40
Total winnings - 37.5
Money Back - 
Losses - 10
Remaining Bankroll - 451.1

*Over All Prediction Stats*

Correct - 9
Wrong - 7
Money Back - 3


----------



## alessandro (Jun 25, 2013)

*U20 World Cup 2013 (in Turkey) June 26 2013*

*Chile U20 vs England U20*

*Asian Handicap*
Home - -0.25
Away - +0.25
Pick - Chile U20
SBOBET Odds - 2.03
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Chile U20*

Performance - W-D-W-D-W-L-W
Last Matches - W-D-W-D-W-L
Last home matches - W-W-D-W-L-W
Last away matches - D-W-W-L

*England U20*

Performance - D-L-D-D-D-L-D
Last matches - D-L-D-D-D
Last home matches - D-D
Last away matches - L-D-D

*Last Meetings NONE*

-----

*Uruguay U20 vs New Zealand U20*

*Asian Handicap*
Home - -2.00
Away - +2.00
Pick - New Zealand U20
SBOBET Odds - 2.12
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Uruguay U20*

Performance - L-L-D-D-L-L-L
Last Matches - L-L-D-D
Last home matches - L
Last away matches - L-D-D

*New Zealand U20*

Performance - L-W-L-W-L-W-D
Last matches - L-W-L-W-L-W
Last home matches - L-W-D-D-D-L
Last away matches - L-W-L-W-W-D

*August 3 2011 Last Meetings 1 - 1*

-----

*Turkey U20 vs Colombia U20*

*Asian Handicap*
Home - -0.25
Away - +0.25
Pick - Turkey U20
SBOBET Odds - 1.99
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Turkey U20*

Performance - W-L-D-W-W-W-D
Last Matches - W-L-D-W-W-W
Last home matches - W-L-D-W-W-W
Last away matches - D

*Colombia U20*

Performance - D-D-L-W-W-W-W
Last matches - D-D-L-W-W-W
Last home matches - D-L-W-W-W-W
Last away matches - D-W-L-W-L-L

*Last Meetings NONE*

-----

*Greece U20 vs Mali U20*

*Asian Handicap*
Home - -0.25
Away - +0.25
Pick - Mali U20
SBOBET Odds - 2.31
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Greece U20*

Performance - D-L-L-L
Last Matches - D-L-L-L
Last home matches - L
Last away matches - D-L-L

*Mali U20*

Performance - W-L
Last matches - W-L
Last home matches - 
Last away matches - W-L

*Last Meetings NONE*

*Check out Best Asian Sports Books SBOBET*
-----
Starting Bankroll - 500
Total Stakes - 40
Total winnings - 
Money Back - 
Losses - 
Remaining Bankroll - 411.1

*Over All Prediction Stats*

Correct - 9
Wrong - 7
Money Back - 3


----------



## alessandro (Jun 26, 2013)

*U20 World Cup 2013 (in Turkey) JUNE 27 2013*

*Nigeria U20 vs Korea Republic U20*

Asian Handicap
Home - -0.25
Away - +0.25
Pick - Nigeria U20
SBOBET Odds - 2.05
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Nigeria U20*

Performance - D-W-W-W-D-L-L
Last Matches - D-W-W-W-D-L
Last home matches - W
Last away matches - D-W-W-D-L-L

*Korea Republic U20*

Performance - W-L-L-D-D-L-L
Last matches - W-L-L-D-D-L
Last home matches - L-L-W-W
Last away matches - W-D-D-L-L-W

*Last Meetings NONE*

-----

*Portugal U20 vs Cuba U20*

Asian Handicap
Home - -2.25
Away - +2.25
Pick - Cuba U20
SBOBET Odds - 2.21
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Portugal U20*

Performance - D-W-L-L-W-D-L
Last Matches - D-W-L-L-W-D
Last home matches - D-L-D-D-W-W
Last away matches - W-L-W-D-L-W

*Cuba U20*

Performance - L-L-L-L-W-W-W
Last matches - L-L-L-L-W-W
Last home matches - L-L-L-W-W
Last away matches - L-W

*Last Meetings NONE*

-----

*Egypt U20 vs Iraq U20*

Asian Handicap
Home - -0.50
Away - +0.50
Pick - Egypt U20
SBOBET Odds - 2.12
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Egypt U20*

Performance - L-L-W-W-D-D-D
Last Matches - L-L-W-W-D-D
Last home matches - W-W
Last away matches - L-L-D-D-D

*Iraq U20*

Performance - D
Last matches - D
Last home matches - 
Last away matches - D

*Last Meetings NONE*

-----

*Croatia U20 vs Uzbekistan U20*

Asian Handicap
Home - -0.50
Away - +0.50
Pick - Croatia U20
SBOBET Odds - 2.06
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Croatia U20*

Performance - W-W-L-L-L-L-L
Last Matches - W-W-L-L-L-L
Last home matches - L-L-L
Last away matches - W-W-L-L

*Uzbekistan U20*

Performance - W-L-D-L-L
Last matches - W-L
Last home matches - 
Last away matches - W-L

*Last Meetings NONE*

-----
Starting Bankroll - 500
Total Stakes - 40
Total winnings - 
Money Back - 
Losses - 
Remaining Bankroll - 371.1

*Over All Prediction Stats*

Correct - 9
Wrong - 7
Money Back - 3


----------



## alessandro (Jun 27, 2013)

*U20 World Cup 2013 (in Turkey) June 26 2013 UPDATE*

*Chile U20 vs England U20* - WIN
Score: 1 - 1
Pick: Chile U20
Asian Handicap: +0.25
SBOBET Odds: 2.03

*Uruguay U20 vs New Zealand U20* - DRAW
Score: 2 - 0
Pick: New Zealand U20
Asian Handicap: +2.00
SBOBET Odds: 2.12

*Greece U20 vs Mali U20* - WIN
Score: 0 - 0
Pick: Mali U20
Asian Handicap: +0.25
SBOBET Odds: 2.31

*Turkey U20 vs Colombia U20* - LOSE
Score: 0 - 1
Pick: Turkey U20
Asian Handicap: -0.25
SBOBET Odds: 1.99

-----
Starting Bankroll - 500
Total Stakes - 40
Total winnings - 23.4
Money Back - 10
Losses - 10
Remaining Bankroll - 424.5

*Over All Prediction Stats*

Correct - 11
Wrong - 8
Money Back - 4


----------



## alessandro (Jun 27, 2013)

*U20 World Cup 2013 (in Turkey) June 28 2013*

*Spain U20 vs France U20*

Asian Handicap
Home - -0.50
Away - +0.50
Pick - *Spain U20*
SBOBET Odds - 2.20
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Spain U20*

Performance - W-W-D-W-L-W-W
Last Matches - W-W-D-W-L-W
Last home matches - W-D-W-W 
Last away matches - W-L-W-W-W

*France U20*

Performance - D-W-D-W-W-W-W
Last matches - D-W-D-W-W-W
Last home matches - D-W-D-W-W-W
Last away matches - W-W-L-L-L

*Last Meetings NONE*

------------------

*Ghana U20 vs USA U20*

Asian Handicap
Home - -0.25
Away - +0.25
Pick - *Ghana U20*
SBOBET Odds - 2.12
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Ghana U20*

Performance - L-L-L-W-W-W-W
Last Matches - L-L-L
Last home matches - 
Last away matches - L-L-L

*USA U20*

Performance - D-L-W-L-W-L-L
Last matches - D-L-W-L-W-L
Last home matches - L-L-W-W-W-L
Last away matches - D-W-L-W-L-L

*Last Meetings NONE*

------------------

*Paraguay U20 vs Greece U20*

Asian Handicap
Home - -0.25
Away - +0.25
Pick - *Greece U20*
SBOBET Odds - 1.98
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Paraguay U20*

Performance - D-W-L
Last Matches - D-W-L
Last home matches - 
Last away matches - D-W-L

*Greece U20*

Performance - W-D-W-L-W-W-D
Last matches - W-D-W-L-W-W
Last home matches - D-W-W-W-L-L
Last away matches - W-W-L-D-W-W

*Last Meetings NONE*

------------------

*Mexico U20 vs Mali U20*

Asian Handicap
Home - -0.25
Away - +0.25
Pick - *Mali U20*
SBOBET Odds - 2.16
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Mexico U20*

Performance - D-D-L-L-L
Last Matches - D-D-L-L-L
Last home matches - D-L
Last away matches - D-L-L

*Mali U20*

Performance - L-L-D-D-L-W-W
Last matches - L-L-D-D-L-W
Last home matches - L-L-D-W-W-W
Last away matches - D-L-W-W-L-L

*Last Meetings NONE*

Check out The Most trusted Asian Sportsbook in the industry. *SBOBET*
------------------
Starting Bankroll - 500
Total Stakes - 40
Total winnings - 
Money Back - 
Losses - 
Remaining Bankroll - 384.5

*Over All Prediction Stats*

Correct - 11
Wrong - 8
Money Back - 4


----------



## alessandro (Jun 28, 2013)

*U20 World Cup 2013 (in Turkey) June 27 2013 UPDATE*

*Nigeria U20 vs Korea Republic U20* - WIN
Score: 1 - 0
Pick: Nigeria U20
Asian Handicap: +0.25
SBOBET Odds: 2.05

*Croatia U20 vs Uzbekistan U20* - WIN
Score: 1 - 1
Pick: Croatia U20
Asian Handicap: +0.50
SBOBET Odds: 2.06

*Portugal U20 vs Cuba U20* - LOSE
Score: 5 - 0
Pick: Cuba U20
Asian Handicap: +2.25
SBOBET Odds: 2.21

*Egypt U20 vs Iraq U20* - LOSE
Score: 2 - 1
Pick: Egypt U20
Asian Handicap: +0.50
SBOBET Odds: 2.12

-----
Starting Bankroll - 500
Total Stakes - 40
Total winnings - 21.1
Money Back - 
Losses - 20
Remaining Bankroll - 425.6

*Over All Prediction Stats*

Correct - 13
Wrong - 10
Money Back - 4


----------



## alessandro (Jun 28, 2013)

*U20 World Cup 2013 (in Turkey) JUNE 29 2013*

*Turkey U20 vs Australia U20*

Asian Handicap
Home - +1.00
Away - -1.00
Pick - *Australia U20*
SBOBET Odds - 2.02
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Turkey U20*

Performance - L-D-L-L-L-L-L
Last Matches - L-D-L-L-L-L
Last home matches - L-L-L-D
Last away matches - D-L-L-L

*Australia U20*

Performance - L-W-L-D-W-W-W
Last matches - L-W-L-D-W-W
Last home matches - L-W-L-D-W-W
Last away matches - D

*Last Meetings NONE*

-----

*Colombia U20 vs El Salvador U20*

Asian Handicap
Home - -1.75
Away - +1.75
Pick - *El Salvador U20*
SBOBET Odds - 2.08
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Colombia U20*

Performance - W-L-W-L-W-L-W
Last Matches - W-L-W-L-W-L
Last home matches - L-W
Last away matches - W-L-W-W-L

*El Salvador U20*

Performance - W-D-D-L-W-W-W
Last matches - W-D-D-L-W-W
Last home matches - D-L-W-W-W-W
Last away matches - W-D-W-L-W-L

*Last Meetings NONE*

-----

*Uruguay U20 vs Uzbekistan U20*

Asian Handicap
Home - -0.25
Away - +0.25
Pick - *Uzbekistan U20*
SBOBET Odds - 2.26
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Uruguay U20*

Performance - D-W-L-D-L-L
Last Matches - D-W-L
Last home matches - 
Last away matches - D-W-L

*Uzbekistan U20*

Performance - W-L-W-L-W-L-W
Last matches - W-L-W-L-W-L
Last home matches - L-W-D-D-D-L
Last away matches - W-L-W-L-W-W

*September 29 2009 Last Meetings 0 - 3*

-----

*Croatia U20 vs New Zealand U20*

Asian Handicap
Home - -2.00
Away - +2.00
Pick - *New Zealand U20*
SBOBET Odds - 2.07
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Croatia U20*

Performance - D-W-W-L-L-L-L
Last Matches - D-W-W-L-L-L
Last home matches - D-L-L-L
Last away matches - W-W-L-L

*New Zealand U20*

Performance - L-L-L-D-D-L-L
Last matches - L-L-L-D-D
Last home matches - L-L
Last away matches - L-D-D

*Last Meetings NONE*

-----
Starting Bankroll - 500
Total Stakes - 40
Total winnings - 
Money Back - 
Losses - 
Remaining Bankroll - 385.6

Over All Prediction Stats

Correct - 13
Wrong - 10
Money Back - 4


----------



## alessandro (Jun 30, 2013)

*U20 World Cup 2013 (in Turkey) June 28 2013 UPDATE*

*Spain U20 vs France U20* - WIN
Score: 2 - 1
Pick: Spain U20
Asian Handicap: -0.50
SBOBET Odds: 2.20

*Ghana U20 vs USA U20* - WIN
Score: 4 - 1
Pick: Ghana U20
Asian Handicap: -0.25
SBOBET Odds: 2.12

*Paraguay U20 vs Greece U20* - WIN
Score: 1 - 1
Pick: Greece U20
Asian Handicap: +0.25
SBOBET Odds: 1.98

*Mexico U20 vs Mali U20* - LOSE
Score: 4 - 1
Pick: Mali U20
Asian Handicap: +0.25
SBOBET Odds: 2.16

*U20 World Cup 2013 (in Turkey) June 29 2013 UPDATE*

*Turkey U20 vs Australia U20* - LOSE
Score: 2 - 1
Pick: Australia U20
Asian Handicap: -1.00
SBOBET Odds: 2.02

*Colombia U20 vs El Salvador U20* - LOSE
Score: 3 - 0
Pick: El Salvador U20
Asian Handicap: +1.75
SBOBET Odds: 2.08

*Uruguay U20 vs Uzbekistan U20* - LOSE
Score: 4 - 0
Pick: Uzbekistan U20
Asian Handicap: +0.25
SBOBET Odds: 2.26

*Croatia U20 vs New Zealand U20* - WIN
Score: 2 - 1
Pick: New Zealand U20
Asian Handicap: +2.00
SBOBET Odds: 2.07

-----
Starting Bankroll - 500
Total Stakes - 80
Total winnings - 43.7
Money Back - 
Losses - 40
Remaining Bankroll - 469.3

*Over All Prediction Stats*

Correct - 17
Wrong - 14
Money Back - 4

I lost 30.7 this June  not bad this July i think i recover my lost of June.. and good luck to all bettors viewing my thread. and thanks to all supporting my thread have great day..


----------



## lobterm (Oct 16, 2014)

what is it?


----------



## Andy987 (May 10, 2015)

*Over All Prediction Stats are good ..*
*Best luck...*


----------



## once (Feb 4, 2016)

good luck to all bettors viewing my thread


----------



## once (Feb 13, 2016)

Great


----------



## once (Feb 13, 2016)

So cool


----------



## luckybear (Feb 18, 2016)

This is awesome!


----------

